
Web Form Design Patterns: Sign-Up Forms - jmorin007
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/07/04/web-form-design-patterns-sign-up-forms/
======
jamesbritt
FTA: "Consider the sign-up form on Yahoo. The visitors are provided only with
the form which is required to set up an account. "

But the form asks for gender (are we parts of speech?), country AND postal
code (can't country be derived from postal code?).

I think all that's needed to create an account is some unique means to
identify the user, and some means to ensure access control. Asking for more
than a name and password needs justification.

------
danw
Taking the average doesn't get you the best results. I'd recommend reading
Luke Wroblewski on form design.

------
ScottWhigham
Pie charts? I frikkin love pie charts!

Love it.

